# JMRI DecoderPro interface question?



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have my NCE Powercab DCC system interfaced to my laptop and then connected via software to my wifi network and ultimately WiThrottle on my iPad Mini. I want to eliminate the laptop and just have the NCE USB adapter connected to a device (instead of laptop) that feeds my wifi network. The goal is to use another computer via wireless wifi to use DecoderPro and my iPad Mini with WiThrottle. 
Any suggestions? One possible problem is accessing DecoderPro to the wifi network without a direct usb connection. Also, I am not sure what kind of wifi adapter to use in order to eliminate the laptop. About as clear as mud I am sure.:laugh:
Any help will be greatly appreciated! Even just to forget this and do something else more simple.:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## crusader27529 (Apr 3, 2016)

I can see that you're using JMRI to control the DCC system and connect to wifi with a wireless router.....

Having said that, JMRI is what's running on the laptop, and you'd need something to receive the wifi and generate the DCC commands to the powercab system.

You can use a Raspberry PI 3 to completely eliminate the laptop AND the wireless router, and that'd be the simplest and least expensive solution.

Some of the people using the DCC++ system have implemented a direct to DCC++ setup using wifi, but that's a different system, and it's more complex than I'm able to do myself.

The author of the Engine Driver SW for Android did the work for the Raspberry PI, so check out this link:

https://mstevetodd.com/jmri-raspberrypi-access-point


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

BC, As far as I know there are only two systems that do not use a laptop for wireless control, Lenz and MRC
I'm sure that other manufacturers are going to jump onboard and make a WIFI box for thier systems
Don


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Raspbery pi3 Would be what you need. You can get a touch screen for it or run it head less and access it from your laptop. I have the touch screen and the pi. Works great. Before I had the pi3 I used a pi A+ it was slow but worked.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

redman88 said:


> Raspbery pi3 Would be what you need. You can get a touch screen for it or run it head less and access it from your laptop. I have the touch screen and the pi. Works great. Before I had the pi3 I used a pi A+ it was slow but worked.


Thanks for the suggestion! I have an Ardiuno but I am still having trouble with PanelPro. For some reason I cannot make a panel that can be read via JRMI on my iPad. Brain freeze???


----------

